# Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) [1]



## frigo (25 Mars 2004)

j'ai une espon stylus 660 qui traine.......du temps ou j'étais un mécreant de pciste....

y a moyen de la brancher sur mon ibook g4 ?


----------



## golf (25 Mars 2004)

La question a été récemment posée...
Avec un convertisseur //-usb de chez Belkin, oui...


----------



## FANREM (25 Mars 2004)

Ce que tu cherches  ici 
Malgre qu'ils ne l'indiquent pas, parfaitement compatible Mac


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2004)

reste a voir le prix par rapport a une imprimante base de gamme, pour moins de 45 euros on arrive a en trouver ...


----------



## olivier75 (17 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce pb mais n'ai trouvé nulle part la solution.

Voila, j'ai un petit(?) pb depuis qq temps avec la connexion de périphériques (en fait surtout un graveur externe) sur le port USB de mon Imac (bleu OS8.6). 
Alors que cela fonctionnait il y a encore peu de temps, le message que j'ai maintenant est que le "périphérique inconnu" est introuvable. 
J'ai ré-installé le driver aujourd'hui et celui-ce est valide.

A l'aide!!! 

Merci par avance 
Olivier


----------



## clilou (29 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir,

J'ai apparemment le même pb que toi. j'ai acheté hier un graveur externe Iomega pour le mettre sur mon imac (bleu, sous 8.6). Au début il était bien reconnu, et lorsque je redemarre l'ordi, le périphérique n'est plus reconnu: la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant c'est de débrancher et rebrancher la connexion usb (faire bien attention de brancher le graveur directement au port usb de l'ordi - pas sur le clavier par ex).
Maintenant que ce problème est réglé, j'en ai un autre: je ne peux pas lire les cd gravés: le lecteur cd-rom de l'Imac ne les reconnait pas et le lectuer cd-rw m'affiche le message suivant: ce disque est illisible pour cet ordinateur. Vouelez-vous réinitialiser le disque ? J'ai également essayé de le elrie avec un pc: le nom du cd est visible, son architecture en dossier aussi mais pas les fichiers... Dommage...
Voilà, as-tu depuis le temps trouver une meilleure solution que la mienne ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour mon pb de lecture ?


----------



## danielfabia (15 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde!!!
Soyons brefs et rapides!!!!
j'ai une imprimante Epson Stylus Color 1520 année??? 1999 environ....à l'époque pas de connection usb sur les macs; aujourd'hyui je dois connecter cette imprimante à un imac avec de usb; mais e cable qui sort de l'imprimante est de type 3 pins; sinon il y a aussi à la sortie de l'imprimante du parralèle....vla l'état des lieux....à qui de jouer??!!!!!!

merci de votre conseil,.....je galère en appel téléphonique depuis hier!!!!!!

bye

dan


----------



## daffyb (15 Octobre 2004)

Non, on ne peut pas brancher cette imprimante en USB. Par contre voilà ce qu'on peut lire ici :
"In addition, the Epson Stylus Color 1520 can optionally support both Ethernet and LocalTalk networks."
http://www.superwarehouse.com/Epson_Stylus_Color_1520/C211001/p/26660
Donc la solution viendrait peut-être de l'Ethernet. A confirmer...


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2004)

Cf au début du fil


----------



## djill (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,



			
				djill a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a t il déjà remis à zero le compteur DVD du pioneer 104 (superdrive de l'iMac G4 800)? Il est bloqué en zone 1. Je pense utiliser DVDReset de XVI mais j'ai un peu peur de tout bloquer définitivement.



D'autre part, j'ai une Epson sytlus photo 700 qui marche très bien mais qui n'est pas USB. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le bon adaptateur (pas iMate en tout cas). Suggestions? Merci merci merci


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

Salut à toi, djill 

Bienvenu sur les forums. Je transfers ta question dans une section plus appropriée. 

A mes petits camarades,

considérant le fait qu'il y a deux questions en un post, je déplace ledit post dans "Périphériques", pour que djill trouve réponse à sa question sur l'imprimante, sachant qu'ici aussi ont été traitées les questions afférant au zonage des DVD.


----------



## jeromegilbert (26 Octobre 2004)

ayant un DD avec 2 firewire 800 et 1  firewire 400 ,il me manque une sortie fw 400 pour exporter
de mon ibook g3 de la video du DD vers la camera FW.est-il possible de brancher soit l'ibook soit
sur la camera sur une prise fw800 du DD avec un cable adequat.En gros le fw800 fonctionne-il comme du 400?


----------



## beyond (31 Octobre 2004)

bon je ne suis pas encore sur de poster dans la bonne rubrique mais tampis, pardon d'avance...
 il y a peu de temps, je m'etais interesse a la cohabitation entre usb2 et le mac, vu que ce format est soit disant aussi rapide que le firewire, ca pourrait etre pratique, or, sur un site de peripheriques d'une marque reputee (je ne me souviens plus du nom helas) un detail m'avait vite decourage:
 en bas de page, pour chacun des articles, un petit paragraphe espliquait que l'usb2 etait reconnu comme de l'usb1 par mac
 (incertitude de ma part vu que le texte etait en anglais)
 alors si les specialistes de la connectique mac pouvaient me dire vraiment ce qu'il en est?
 car dans ce cas, vu que les mac d'aujourd'hui sont equipe pour ce format, reconnaissent ils vraiment l'usb2 comme tel?
 merci pour vos lumieres.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

Les macs récent oui, pour le savoir va voir leurs specs sur apple.com. Cet e remarque du fabriquant vaut pour les ancines modèle estampillé usb 1.1


----------



## Nivek (31 Octobre 2004)

Sur mon G5 le debit firewire atteind 30 Mo/s alors que l'usb2 tourne autour des 15 Mo/s dans le meilleur des cas. Cette comparaison n'est pas valable avec la 10.3.5 car je n'ai pas testé et je ne sais pas si celle ci change quelque chose dans la gestion de L'USB2. 
Pour ma part si il y a un mode de transfert a retenir c'est bien le firewire, sachant que le debit du firewire 800 est vraiment impressionnant -> 30mins pour 80 Go -> 45 Mo/s, c'est pas trop mal je pense.


----------



## beyond (1 Novembre 2004)

certes le firewire 800 doit etre tres bien, mais si ca n'embete personne, je prefere ne pas m'ecarter du sujet, car je suis vraiment friant d'info sur l'usb2.
 donc si j'ai bien compris, les mac recents seraient compatibles avec ce format, alors un perif en usb2 serait exploite a son maximum...
 cool, voila qui me rassure.
 non parce que ca serait un peu idiot d'avoir ce genre de ports sur un mac s'il ne peut l'exploiter qu'a la vitesse de son petit frere.
 je vais de ce pas zieuter  les specs.
 merci, et s'il vous vient d'autres infos, je suis preneur.
 a plus


----------



## beyond (2 Novembre 2004)

ca ne s'arrange pas niveau incertitude, en effet nivek tu parle de 15 Mo au mieux, or si je me fis a ca...
 (le G4 giga c'est celui que j'ai)
 l'usb2 serait plutot proche de l'usb1, malgre ton G5.
 desole d'insister sur ce point, mais si quelqu'un me disait qu'il fait mieux que 15 Mo, beaucoup mieux, ca pourrait enfin m'enlever ce p...ain de doute.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

En fait, la question Epson n'a pas été traitée 
Pas étonnant, on ne mélange pas 2 questions totalement différentes dans un même fil


----------



## Delgesu (2 Novembre 2004)

Pour un camescope numérique Sony: un câble Firewire
Pour ma Freebox: un câble ethernet "droit" (?).

Je souhaiterais commander sur l'Apple Store. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer des liens SVP ?  Merci. En effet, je vois plusieurs modèles, mais n'y connaissant rien j'ai peur de me planter à la commande.


----------



## Nivek (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'ai tester avec mon HD externe L'USB2 et le firewire. Je sais bien que ce qui t'intéresse est  seulement l'USB2 mais celui-ci ayant un débit théorique de 480 Mbits/s, donc supérieur à celui du Firewire (400Mbits/s), il est intéressant de les comparer.
Donc pour un même fichier de 699,2 Mo, on obtient :
- USB2 : 47s -> 14,88 Mo/s
- Firewire : 23s -> 30,4 Mo/s

Donc, il est possible que la gestion de l'USB2 sur mon G5 (1er generation 1,8) ne soit pas optimale.
Dans un autre cas, il est peut être possible que ce soit mon HD externe qui gère mal l'USB2.
Ce qui serait intéressant, c'est de tester avec d'autres périphériques et avec d'autres ordi pour voir ce que ça donne.  

Par contre ne confond pas Mbits/s et Mo/s   , sur la doc de ton ordi Apple précise "USB: 2 (12 Mbs chacun)" soit 1,5Mbits/s.


----------



## /la giraffe (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
Pourquoi commander sur l'apple store ? on peut trouver ces cables en grande surface.
Il faut un cable firewire 6/4 et un cable ethernet croisé.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

la giraffe a raison, ces produits se trouvent en grande distribution ou, à la rigueur à la Fnac 



			
				Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Pour un camescope numérique Sony: un câble Firewire


Cf ici le dit câble 
Exemple, ici à la Fnac... 



			
				Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma Freebox: un câble ethernet "droit" (?).


Absolument standard 
Exemples, ici, à la Fnac : ici en 3 m, en 1,8 m, en 10 m, etc...


----------



## Delgesu (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour les renseignements. Sincèrement. Pour l'éthernet, je prendrai un câble croisé, comme dans le mode d'emploi ya marqué que c'est ça qu'il faut, moi je suis con je vais pas chercher plus loin.


----------



## beyond (3 Novembre 2004)

wow, merci pour la rectif, mais la je m'y perds...
 bon alors, sans parler de la doc sur mon G4, si on se fit seulement a ce que tu dis, bin ca laisse quand meme perplexe:
 1-en theorie, l'usb2 est aussi rapide sinon plus que le firewire.
 2- voir la phrase dans la config mac juste au dessus de "config necessaire pour la creation de dvd"
 3-d'apres tes chiffres, l'usb2 serait deux fois plus lent que le firewire, ca ne fait vraiment pas penser a du usb2, et vu que je ne connais pas la vitesse du 1...pourtant j'ai cherche, pas au bon endroit visiblement.
 enfin, si quelqu'un a la reponse, la question est simple:
 l'usb2 est il reconnu comme tel par un mac?
 avec preuve a l'appui si possible.
 pardon d'insister mais je supporte pas les petits details qui pourrissent la vie, elle est trop courte.


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

Les macs récents reconnaissent bien l'usb 2 et il est nettement plus rapide que l'usb 1. Si les performances "réelles" sont décevantes par rapport au firewire, ce n'est a priori que marginalement la faute à apple (optimisation peut-être pas parfaite, je n'en sais rien).

En fait, le protocole usb 2 est très différent du protocole firewire et moins bien adapté à la gestion des gros transferts rapides. firewire a été pensé d'emblée pour des transferts à débit imposé (vidéo par exemple, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il avait été intégré par les fabricants de caméscopes) et gère mieux les flux à gros débits, indépendamment du maximum théorique (un peu plus élevé pour l'usb2 par rapport au firewire "1").

La vitesse peut aussi être influencée par le nombre de périphériques actifs, en particulier s'ils sont de vitesses différentes, sur le bus USB ou firewire. Là aussi le protocole firewire, de par sa conception même, permet une moindre dégradation des performances.

Tous les tests que j'ai vu donnent le firewire un peu plus rapide que l'usb en base (il ne faut pas non plus se prendre la tête sur la différence, elle est rarement fondamentale contrairement à ce qui se passait avec l'usb1), la différence devenant plus sensible quand le bus est "chargé".

En tous cas, quand on a le choix, le firewire semble la solution la plus efficace.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de lecture 
sur l'Usb...
sur le FireWire... 

Pour l'Usb2, seuls les G5 sont concernés 


			
				PM G5 a dit:
			
		

> Restez branché
> Connectez en toute simplicité des imprimantes, des scanners et d'autres périphériques à votre Power Mac G5. Outre un ensemble complet de ports 2.0 sur le panneau arrière, vous trouverez en façade des ports FireWire 400 et USB 2.0, ainsi qu'une prise casque. Les interfaces Ethernet Gigabit, FireWire 800, USB 2.0 et audio analogique et numérique optique sont toutes intégrées via deux interconnexions HyperTransport bidirectionnelles pour un débit maximum de 2,4 Go par seconde sur Power Mac G5 à 2,5 GHz.





			
				iMac G5 a dit:
			
		

> Restez connecté
> iMac G5 intègre naturellement tous les ports dont vous avez besoin pour connecter votre univers multimédia en toute simplicité. A commencer par la nouvelle prise casque, qui sert aussi de mini prise optique. Vous pouvez ainsi regarder des DVD et les écouter au format Surround 5.1. Vous trouverez aussi plusieurs ports USB 2.0 et FireWire pour votre appareil photo, votre caméscope ou votre manette de jeu. Et si vous souhaitez connecter votre iMac sur votre téléviseur ou sur un projecteur numérique, le port VGA est là pour ça. La prise d'entrée vous permet d'enregistrer une guitare électrique dans GarageBand. iMac offre une connexion Ethernet pour un réseau filaire, ainsi qu'un modem pour une connexion Internet par ligne téléphonique. Votre modem transforme également votre iMac en télécopieur.


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture
> sur l'Usb...
> sur le FireWire...
> 
> Pour l'Usb2, seuls les G5 sont concernés



Je suppose que tu voulais dire "pour le firewire 800". Parce qu'à ma connaissance, l'usb2 est bien implanté sur les imac, emac, etc. (je ne sais plus depuis quand)


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...Parce qu'à ma connaissance, l'usb2 est bien implanté sur les imac, emac, etc. (je ne sais plus depuis quand)


Pour les iMac G4, je ne sais pas 
Pour les eMac récents, oui... 
Quand à une bonne implémentation de la norme sur ces machines, je ne sais pas !
Alors que sur G5, c'est la norme, toute la norme


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Bah, tu verras bien 
Garde tout de même la facture pour l'échange


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour les iMac G4, je ne sais pas
> Pour les eMac récents, oui...
> Quand à une bonne implémentation de la norme sur ces machines, je ne sais pas !
> Alors que sur G5, c'est la norme, toute la norme



je viens de jeter un oeil chez apple. En principe, les imac G4 depuis septembre 2003, les ibooks G4 aussi (depuis octobre 2003), les emac depuis avril 2004.

Pour ce qui de l'implémentation, je n'en sais pas plus que toi mais je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu qu'il y ait des problèmes avec le respect de la norme usb 2 par apple (ce qui ne veut pas dire que c'est impossible). 

PS. Pour les specifs des macs on peut se servir par exemple ici.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un cable firewire 6/4 et un cable ethernet croisé.


Depuis assez longtemps, c'est à dire, les G4 et les ports Gigabit, le port ethernet des macs sont *autosense*. C'est à dire qu'ils sont capable de choisir tout seuls le sens de communication. Il n'est donc plus necessaire d'utiliser de cable croisé. Un cable droit ira dans toutes circonstances.


----------



## beyond (3 Novembre 2004)

merci a luc G pour ta reponse pleine de precision, et merci aussi a golf pour toutes ces infos.
 helas, (je sais ca devient lourd) j'ai l'impression que peu de gens soient a meme de dire moi j'ai teste l'usb2, ca donne ca.
 a part nivek pour qui l'usb2 tourne a 15 Mo...
 (si on pouvait me dire a quoi ca correspond en Mbits/s, ca m'arrangerait, j'ai toujours ete nul en math)
 je sais que le firewire est le plus utilise, mais ce pourrait il que les macusers soient allergiques a l'usb?


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2004)

On en a déjà parlé, l'USB2 est moins performant que le FW400 dans la pratique.
Il semblerait qu'Apple ne bride pas ses performances mais que ces débits (15Mo/s) soient aussi les même sur un PC.
Pour la comparaison entre Mbit et Mo, il suffit de faire une multiplication par 8.
1Mo = 8Mbit


----------



## Balooners (3 Novembre 2004)

Sur mon Powerbook 12" j'ai de l'USB2


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon Powerbook 12" j'ai de l'USB2


Et... ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> je sais que le firewire est le plus utilise, mais ce pourrait il que les macusers soient allergiques a l'usb?



Les macusers ne sont pas allergiques à l'usb (je n'ai pas de boutons aux dernières nouvelles   ) : c'est d'ailleurs apple qui a banalisé l'usb1 qui se morfondait avant l'imac. L'usb est très bien pour tout ce qui est clavier, souris, pour les imprimantes (encore que là c'est surtout parce que c'est le standard de fait), pour les clefs USB, les appareils photo, à la rigueur pour les scanners

Mais pour les disques durs, la vidéo, plus généralement partout où on veut pouvoir soutenir des débits réguliers, le firewire est meilleur : comme les macs ont les 2, pourquoi choisir l'usb.

Enfin, il est plus pratique de séparer les flux trop différents : souris/clavier sur usb, disque dur sur firewire, adsl sur ethernet. D'une part, le port se placera souvent au niveau du périph le plus lent ce qui peut être très pénalisant en cas de mélange usb1/usb2. D'autre part, quand on sépare les flux, on limite forcément les conflits. Tu peux trouver des exemples en faisant des recherches sur les forums de ralentissements ou de bugs réglés en séparant ces flux.

Il ne s'agit pas de taper à bras raccourcis sur l'USB (par exemple la vitesse de l'usb2 est largement suffisante pour la plupart des besoins) mais d'esssayer d'utiliser au mieux les différentes possibilités des machines et surtout d'éviter au maximum les causes de problèmes. La philosophie mac, ça reste ça : pouquoi s'embêter quand on peut faire simple.


----------



## Balooners (3 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Et... ?



En fait, c'était pour répondre à Golf  qui disait que l'USB2 était sur les G5, c'est tout. En fait, j'ai eu la flemme d'écrire plus


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'était pour répondre à Golf  qui disait que l'USB2 était sur les G5, c'est tout. En fait, j'ai eu la flemme d'écrire plus


Fallais le savoir, son message était 6 posts plus haut et ne parlait pas que de ça.
Difficile de faire le rapprochement tout seul.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Baloon = Grôsse fatigue


----------



## beyond (5 Novembre 2004)

merci luc pour tes explications, en somme, a chaque format son role de predilection quoi...
 en fait, a la base la question m'intriguait car j'ai entre autre deux disques dur externes qui ont les deux modes de connexion, firewire et usb2, et je me demandais si il n'y aurait pas un interet a exploiter l'usb2 au moins pour l'un d'entre eux, il semblerait que non, ok, je vais donc continuer avec ce bon vieux firewire.
 pendant que j'y suis, en firewire on peut faire une chaine de peripheriques, ok, mais il y a t'il un ordre a favoriser dans le cas par exemple des deux disques et d'un graveur de cd?
 aussi (he oui j'abuse, c'est ca quand on a des specialistes sous la main hihi)
 j'ai cru comprendre qu'l etait fortement deconseille d'inclure une webcam dans la chaine, risque de crash avec perte de donnees...c'est vrai?


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2004)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> pendant que j'y suis, en firewire on peut faire une chaine de peripheriques, ok, mais il y a t'il un ordre a favoriser dans le cas par exemple des deux disques et d'un graveur de cd ?


Le chaînage de périphs FW n'a, dans l'absolu aucune importance à un détail près : bon nombre de fabricant d'électronique de boîtiers ont fait une impasse (ou des économies de bouts de chandelles) et ils n'ont pas pensé à la continuité de la partie alimentation électrique de la chaîne 
Ce qui fait que quand un périph est éteint le suivant n'est plus dans la continuité !...
Tester et/ou garder toute la chaîne allumée reste alors la solution.
Si la machine est un PowerMac, adjoindre une carte PCI/FW est alors la meilleure chose.
(exemple pour un PM G4 : Carte Firewire 3 Ports Pci Mac & Pc : 12 ¤)



			
				beyond a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre qu'l etait fortement deconseille d'inclure une webcam dans la chaine, risque de crash avec perte de donnees...c'est vrai?


Les Webcams FW n'ont, en général, qu'un seul port FW donc en fin de chaîne, donc cf ci-dessus 
L'iSight, elle, doit impérativement être seul sur son port pour des raisons d'alimentation pure et simple non obstant le pb ci-dessus.


----------



## beyond (5 Novembre 2004)

ahhhhhh!voila le genre de reponse que j'adore, c'est clair, carre, impeccable, je m'instruis c'est cool.
 bientot je serai un macuser intelligent, merci.


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
FW 800 et 400 sont, en principe, chaînables à la condition d'avoir les bon câbles


----------



## Amophis (12 Novembre 2004)

Voici la chaine que j'ai sur mon PB: PB ->FW800 -> disque D2 externe -> FW400 -> graveur externe -> FW400 -> Isight  et ca marche nickel


----------



## alibo (17 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais une question toute bête...
j'ai un IMac G4... celui-ci est équipé de ports USB 1.1... or, de plus en plus de périphériques sont vendus avec une connectique USB2 ; quelle compatibilité y a-t-il ? me faut-il prévoir une interface ? merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Autant les périphériques USB1 peuvent être connectés sur les connecteurs USB 2, autant la réciproque n'est pas vraie... malheureusement...


----------



## charlybaby (19 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je suis intéressé par des boitiers usb2/firewire et je cherche un disque très silencieux (sans ventillo et qui ne fasse pas trop de "scritch-scritchs": un seagate par ex).

Pourquoi usb2: pour brancher mon APN (appareil photo) en usb2 et non en usb1 (je possède un G4 733) par le niais de ce disque.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2004)

charlybaby a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi usb2: pour brancher mon APN (appareil photo) en usb2 et non en usb1 (je possède un G4 733) par le niais de ce disque.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


On en pense que ce n'est pas possible ce que tu veux faire.
Pas possible d'utiliser les connections du disques FireWire et USB simultanément, ce n'est pas prévu pour. Ce n'est pas un _pont_ FireWire/USB.
Tu ne peux pas non plus brancher directement ton APN sur le DD. Il faut un ordi entre les 2.
Tu es condamné à passer par l'USB1 de ton Mac ou à acheter une carte PCI USB2.


----------



## beyond (19 Novembre 2004)

avec ma faible experience je peux te dire ceci:
 je possede 2 maxtor, un ancienne generation, l'autre nouvelle generation, tous les deux ont l'alim externe et pas de ventilo, ils ne font pas scritch-scritch (ils sont a 50 cm de moi dans une piece calme), mais le gros probleme que je leur trouve, surtout au plus recent, c'est qu'au bout de quelques heures (surtout si je le solicite beaucoup), grace a son coffrage alu, c'est un veritable four, je ne peux meme plus poser les doigts dessus, alors d'accord, il parait qu'il vaut mieux ca, que ca evacue mieux plutot que d'emprisonner la chaleur mais quand meme...en plein ete c'est penible et surtout stressant (pour les donnees qu'il contient).
 je n'ai jamais eu de probleme de perte de donnees ou de donnees fusillees a cause de ca, mais je trouve quand meme que c'est un gros point negatif, il suffirait qu'un bout de papier tombe dessus et hop, plus d'appart.
 maintenant, a moins que ton appareil photo ne supporte que l'usb2, sinon, l'usb1 est largement suffisant pour charger des photos, je le fait regulierement et ca fonce...
 voila pour mon petit avis.


----------



## beyond (19 Novembre 2004)

oups, marcmame a raison pour l'appareil, autant pour moi.


----------



## charlybaby (19 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On en pense que ce n'est pas possible ce que tu veux faire.
> Pas possible d'utiliser les connections du disques FireWire et USB simultanément, ce n'est pas prévu pour. Ce n'est pas un _pont_ FireWire/USB.
> Tu ne peux pas non plus brancher directement ton APN sur le DD. Il faut un ordi entre les 2.
> Tu es condamné à passer par l'USB1 de ton Mac ou à acheter une carte PCI USB2.



Mince alors. Et vous pensez que si j'achète une carte pci sata/usb2/firewire800, ça vaut le coup (rapport q/p ?)


----------



## beyond (19 Novembre 2004)

c'est toujours bon d'avoir une carte comme ca, surtout vu les perif a venir sur mac (firewire 800 surtout), comme ca tu seras pres a tout.
 concernant le rapport q/p, il vaut mieux ne pas chercher a faire des economies, sans prendre le supertrucmachintop, je te deconseille de te contenter du bas de gamme, dans ce domaine le dicton "on en a pour son argent" est juste, prends une bonne marque a un prix confortable, ton mac t'en sera reconnaissant.
  si tu trouve une carte compatible G4 et G5, la c'est tout bon, le jour ou tu evolue, hop, y a plus qu'a transferer


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2004)

charlybaby a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors. Et vous pensez que si j'achète une carte pci sata/usb2/firewire800, ça vaut le coup (rapport q/p ?)


Si tu en as l'utilité immédiate : oui ! mais ça va vite taper dans les 60/80¤
Mais franchement vu le faible cout d'une carte PCI USB 2.0 (aux environ de 10/12¤), faut pas hésiter. 
Tu auras bien le temps d'acheter une autre carte quand le besoin s'en fera sentir. Ne pas oublier que la technologie évolue aussi vite que les prix baissent !!


----------



## Dedalus (19 Novembre 2004)

Il y a quand même une gros reproche à faire à l'USB2 par rapport au Firewire, c'est que les DD externes connectés en USB ne sont pas bootables (ou alors c'est juste chez moi et j'ai tout faux ?, pas impossible)


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

J'ai tout un tas de câbles Firewire livrés avec mes périphériques, seulement, d'une je les trouves long (pas besoin de 1m50 pour relier un graveur à un disque externe), et bcq trop gros...

Par ailleurs, le câble FW de l'iSight me convient plus au niveau de la grosseur, et j'ai vu qu'Apple en vend de longueur 45cm... mais n'y a-t-il pas de chance d'avoir des pertes de performance. Car la taille du câble, et la qualité du blindage importent je pense.

Un avis?


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, le câble FW de l'iSight me convient plus au niveau de la grosseur...


Si Apple a pris la peine de fournir ce câble avec l'iSight c'est qu'il correspond aux caractéristiques de celle-ci !!!



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout un tas de câbles Firewire livrés avec mes périphériques, seulement, d'une je les trouves long (pas besoin de 1m50 pour relier un graveur à un disque externe), et bcq trop gros...


Il en existe des plus courts. Leur diamètre correspond à des caractéristiques normatives.


----------



## Amophis (22 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple a pris la peine de fournir ce câble avec l'iSight c'est qu'il correspond aux caractéristiques de celle-ci !!!
> 
> 
> Il en existe des plus courts. Leur diamètre correspond à des caractéristiques normatives.


 Donc tu me déconseilles le câble de l'iSight pour le reste de mes périph en Firewire 400? (disque dur externe 2.5" et graveur DVD)


----------



## charlybaby (22 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu en as l'utilité immédiate : oui ! mais ça va vite taper dans les 60/80¤
> Mais franchement vu le faible cout d'une carte PCI USB 2.0 (aux environ de 10/12¤), faut pas hésiter.
> Tu auras bien le temps d'acheter une autre carte quand le besoin s'en fera sentir. Ne pas oublier que la technologie évolue aussi vite que les prix baissent !!



un p'tit lien peut-être ? Merci.


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

L'iSight doit impérativement être connectée directement sur l'uc alors que les autres périphs sont chaînables...
A toi de voir si tu veux jouer au "je branche/débranche/rebranche"


----------



## Amophis (22 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'iSight doit impérativement être connectée directement sur l'uc alors que les autres périphs sont chaînables...
> A toi de voir si tu veux jouer au "je branche/débranche/rebranche"


 Tu es sur de toi? Car j'ai depuis mon PowerBook: FW800-> le disque dur ->FW400 le graveur ->FW400 l'iSight est ça marche :mouais: tout ça en chaine...

   Tu me met un doute là.... faudra que je regarde ça ce soir


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est une recommandation Apple et ici, dans ce forum, comme d'en d'autres, il a eu quelques cas de disfonctionnements, de pertes de qualité !...


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2004)

Est il possible d'insérer une carte controleur USB2 dans mon powermac G4 bi 450 , fonctionnera t'elle à plein ( j'ai lu quelque part que la vitesse du port pci pouvait limiter le taux de transfert ) et , question subsidiaire , existe il des cartes mixtes USB2 et firewire800 ?
Ps : une carte insérable au niveau de la baie du ZIP en facade , je rêve ou non ?


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

basthet a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible d'insérer une carte controleur USB2 dans mon powermac G4 bi 450 , fonctionnera t'elle à plein ( j'ai lu quelque part que la vitesse du port pci pouvait limiter le taux de transfert ) et , question subsidiaire , existe il des cartes mixtes USB2 et firewire800 ?
> Ps : une carte insérable au niveau de la baie du ZIP en facade , je rêve ou non ?




Regarde par ici là précisement .


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2004)

charlybaby a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit lien peut-être ? Merci.


Tu serais pas un peu feignant par hasard ?


----------



## basthet (23 Novembre 2004)

dommage c'est pas du firewire 800 , sinon, c'est pas mal ...


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

etant donne le prix des cartes PCI firewire 800
je pense que c est plus raisonnable de se contenter d un maigre firewire 400
La cie firewire 800 uniquement


----------



## basthet (23 Novembre 2004)

oui, on attendra un peu .... je retrouve plus l'URL , d'une carte que l'on pouvait installer à la place du zip .... c'était pratique ....


----------



## beyond (23 Novembre 2004)

arf arf marcmame, faut le comprendre, a force de bosser sur mac, il finit par s'habituer a ce que tout soit facile...
aller charlybaby, un petit effort, zieute  a la fnac, sur google aussi, en tapant carte pci usb2, ou firewire et usb...
tu vas voir, ya plein de choses a decouvrir et ce sera bien plus precis que si on te l'explique.
attention, ne vois aucune agressivite dans mon post, je te suggere juste de tenter un minimum de recherche sur la toile (ce que chacun de nous fait d'habitude en premier)et apres, avec les infos collectees, tu obtiendras des reponses encore plus precises sur des points particuliers de la part des macusers.
cela dit, si je trouve un truc pour toi, je repasse par la et je te le poste.
courage.

on est cool, on est sur mac (pleonasme)


----------



## charlybaby (24 Novembre 2004)

Pani Probleme !


----------



## beyond (25 Novembre 2004)

wooaaaaaa, j'ai honte, quelle honte, je m'en veux, c'est pas croyable a quel point, quand je pense que j'ai meme pas eu l'idee de cliquer sur ton "feignant" marcmame.
 je me trouve nul des fois, ca devrait etre interdit a ce point, en tous cas, ton lien est excellent, et dans cet elan de generosite, tu n'aurais pas un lien pour une promo sur les cerveaux, le mien est foutu 
 va vraiment falloir que j'apprenne a lire les forums moi, ca devient urgent.


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> tu n'aurais pas un lien pour une promo sur les cerveaux, le mien est foutu


Y'a de l'espoir.


----------



## beyond (26 Novembre 2004)

helas marcmame, cette idee serait geniale sauf qu'il s en sont a peine au stade de l'experimentation sur les singes, et moi j'aime pas les bananes, alors j'aurais du mal a me faire passer pour un cobaye...
 mais je ne desespere pas, peut etre qu'a noel...avec un peu de chance...un p'tit miracle.
 en tous cas merci pour ton idee.


----------



## Billgrumeau (28 Novembre 2004)

Hello !

Je vais m'acheter un réflex numérique qont la connectique est l'USB2. Y a-t-il des adaptateurs pour le brancher sur mon G4 400 Mhz muni des ports USB1 et Firewire 400 ?


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Branchement sur Usb 1 possible...
Usb et FireWire incompatibles.


----------



## Billgrumeau (29 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Branchement sur Usb 1 possible...
> Usb et FireWire incompatibles.



Merci de ta réponse.   

Je ne sais pas comment mon thread a fini comme un post,  :mouais: j'ai dû me gourrer ou me faire modérer.


----------



## basthet (29 Novembre 2004)

question subsidiaire , je lis sur le site de macway par ex , que si on branche une carte pci FW 800 ou USB 2 sur un Mac tournant sous 32 bits ça ne fontionnera qu'a la vitesse du 400 et de l'usb 1 ...?? ça va faire ça sur mon G4 bi 450 ???? snif ....


----------



## Arthas (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

Je possède un iBook 14 pouces (avril 2004) auquel sont chaînés dans l'ordre, un DD externe FW 250 Go de chez MacWay, lui même connecté à un graveur FW Pioneer 106D et enfin un iPod 4G de 20 Go. Mon problème est le suivant : lorsque je connecte mon iPod, celui se recharge (icône de batterie clignotante) mais pour que ce dernier monte sur le bureau, je dois IMPERATIVEMENT allumer le graveur et le DD !

Je pensais que le Firewire fonctionnait comme le SCSI, lorsqu'un périphérique intermédiaire n'est pas allumé, il se comporte comme un câble classique et fait transiter l'information. Apparemment ce n'est pas le cas ! Est-ce normal ou il y a un problème quelque part ?

Merci pour vos réponses et vos témoignages !


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Le pb a maintes fois été évoquées et je vais essayer d'en faire la synthèse...
Il n'y a pas de notion de chaîne FW comme cela existait pour le Scsi 
Le pb du chaînage des périphs FW est lié à deux choses :
1/ le FW offre la possibilité d'embarquer l'alimentation du périph
2/ la chaîne FW est obligée de traverser pour une certain nombre de périphs des ponts [bridges]  qui sont des interfaces avec des périphs IDE [DD ou graveurs] car il n'existe quasiment pas de périph natif FW 

Conséquences : il existe 2 écoles de conception de la chaîne et des périphs FW :
- l'école du monde PC où l'on alimente pas la chaîne FW et celle du Mac où l'alimentation y est pas défaut
- les industriels ne se cassent pas la tête à mettre en ½uvre des interfaces transparentes à cette fonction d'alimentation des périphs FW !...

Résultat, nous avons des DD ou des graveurs qui doivent rester allumé si l'on désire la continuité de la chaîne électrique FW


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Par ailleurs, il me semble que pour l'iPod, comme l'iSight, Apple recommande chaudement que ceux ci soient branchés en direct sur l'uc pour une simple raison d'optimisation de l'alimentation.


----------



## Mimosa (12 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour la réponse. 

Existe-t-il un adaptateur "externe" pour passer de USB1 à USB2??? 

Cordialement 

iMac Power PC 350 MHZ (2ème génération) 
Système 9.2.1

J'ai malheureusement commandé un graveur cd externe USB2.0!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2005)

Niet, il n'y a plus qu'a acheter un boitier Firewire, et mettre le graveur dedans.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

usb2 et usb1 sont compatibles entre eux. Si tu branches ton graveur usb2 sur la prise usb1 ça fontionnera (mais avec le débit limité de l'usb1 c'est à dire faible...)

Un boitier convertisseur externe ne changerait rien au problème... tu ne peux pas faire avaler au port usb1 du Mac le débit usb2!


----------



## Mimosa (12 Janvier 2005)

Merci à vous 

  Cordialement 
            Thierry


----------



## dbr22 (17 Janvier 2005)

bonjour , 
un truc si je n'abuse pas 
du moins pour un temps , j'aimerais connecter a ce sacre mac mini , des "reliques " , c'est a dire un clavier et une souris qui normalement sont relies aux anciens macs par leur cable ADB !
c'est surement pas possible ?  ?
merci


----------



## daffyb (17 Janvier 2005)

gagné, ce n'est pas possible !


----------



## Niconemo (17 Janvier 2005)

Aucune chance en effet...

Si c'est un problème financier essaie plutôt de te procurer un des 1ers claviers USB (ceux des 1ers iMacs bleus par exemple) on en trouve et ça dépanne un temps (j'utilise un tel clavier avec mon iBook). Tu trouvera peut-être quelqu'un que ça débarrassera ou qui t'en vendra un (pour presque rien) : essayer les petites annonces, les associations de MacUser, les dépanneurs Apple locaux, etc.


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2005)

Il me semble pourtant que des convertisseurs adb/usb ont existé dans le passé (à la sortie des premiers iMacs qui abandonnaient l'adb pour le seul usb)

Par contre, vu le nouveau prix des claviers et souris filaires (29Euros chacun), je pense qu'il vaut mieux changer pour du neuf

[Edité]

Voilà j'ai retrouve: le iMate de Griffin : 



Mais comme évoqué ci-dessus, à 39$ l'adaptateur, je crois qu'il est préférable d'acheter un nouveau clavier et une nouvelle souris (pour une souris optique sans cette p.... de boule qui s'encrasse)


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un imate et ça marchait la dernière fois que je l'ai essayé. Maintenant c'est vrai que l'intérêt peut paraître limité aujourd'hui vu le prix des claviers (sauf pour ceux qui sont restés accros à leur clavier apple pro  )

L'imate a(vait) surtout pour intérêt de permettre de faire tourner certains logiciels avec dongle ADB (pas tous et pas toujours parfaitement, mais ça couvrait quand même de vrais besoins).


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2005)

ah c'est sûr que le toucher du clavier Apple PRO n'a rien à voir avec les claviers actuels...


----------



## demougin (17 Janvier 2005)

oui et avec son format, je n'ai jamais eu de pb pour le retrouver sur mon bureau ...


----------



## dbr22 (17 Janvier 2005)

pour remy :

merci de ces precisions


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Belkin :  FW, hubs et adaptateurs...


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Belkin :  USB, hubs et adaptateurs...


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Avant de m'équiper en MAC, j'avais un pc + imprimante Epson, les deux raccordés par un cable, à chaque extrémités une broche (quel nom ça porte .....???????   ).
Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais relier cette imprimante à mon iBookG4, ... comment faire svp ?
Y a t'il une sorte d'adaptateur pour le port usb2 ou firewire ???
Merci à vous pour vos réponses,
AfondAfondAfond


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2005)

La réponse est ici : fils fusionnés 

Ne pas oublier de faire une recherche ici : FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils et solutions y sont évoqués


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (23 Janvier 2005)

meric


----------



## fmahieu (26 Janvier 2005)

Salut !!

Je cherche à savoir ce que signifie "Apple genuine USB interface".
Est ce que quelqu'un peut me décrypter cette phrase et me dire sur quel Mac on trouve ce type de périphérique ?

Merci d'avance,
Fred


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

En français : genuine [adj.] : authentique [adj.], véritable [adj.]

Apple utilise donc des interfaces [ports, bus] conformes à la norme.
Cf ici...


----------



## fmahieu (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci 
Pourquoi suis je allez chercher si loin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

Je cherche une boutique sur Paris où je pourrais acheter un câble USB2 mâle mini/USB2 mâle mini, car mon disque dur externe a une prise USB2 femelle mini et je dois raccorder ce disque à mon appareil photo qui lui aussi a un prise USB2 femelle mini... J'ai cherché sur internet mais je ne trouve que des connectiques USB2 mâle mini/USB2 mâle (celle-là même fournie avec l'appareil photo). Bref, je ne peux pas brancher mon appareil photo pour l'instant à ce disque. Si quelqu'un a eu le même problème et connaît un endroit où l'on peut se procurer ce câble USB2 spécifique mâle mini/mâle mini, merci d'avance pour l'information.


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

New Edge...
téléphonez leur, c'est la samar du mac ...


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2005)

Ou leur boutique en ligne...









La suite de ce fil est ici : Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) [2]... ​


----------

